# Vulkan He'stan Conversion



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Christ knows how many years after the codex came out, i've finally finished my Vulkan!

The colour balance is a little off in the pictures, so i'll try and get some outside when it's not raining/glaringly sunny. Until then these will have to suffice - let me know what you think :victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Simple yet effective, the weapon effect on the spear in particular is very nice. GS cloak and tabard?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> GS cloak and tabard?


Aye - I'm usually a milliput man but decided to try out the greenstuff. Pretty happy with the cloak but the Tabard could be a lot better.

The rest of it is Sicarius, red scorpions helmet, Grey Knight ward staff, AOBR captain sword, powerfist and a lightning claw smushed together and a few other gubbins.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know the tabard is pretty good, it covers the original pretty well. Sicarius is a good mini for character conversions I think. I'm using him as the base for a libby.


----------

